# PELAGIC PIRATE 5/26 report Trolling/Deep Drop



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

Spent the weekend down in Orange beach with the wife down at the boat. Got out for some nice dinners and fished on Sunday minus the wife as she wasn't feeling good. 

This turned out to be a boat owner only trip with me and Reggie headed out at 5 am south to troll and bottom prospect. Got to 100 ft quickly and put in the high speed trollers in the calmest seas I've yet to see. Rolled out 50 miles without a bite despite trolling a really defined weed line for a long time with no takers.

By this time it was 11 am and we decided to do some deep dropping in some areas I have marked trolling. We start fishing and start catching right away :thumbsup: picking away at a nice grade of varied groupers and Tilefish. I landed my biggest yellow edge ever and my largest kitty Mitchell I have ever seen along with some stud tiles. Reggie caught his first yellow edge groupers ever and snowy as well. By 1 pm we had our grouper limit and a box full of tiles we picked off an area that was over 1 mile long where we made 2 drifts catching only tile fish the whole way . 

After filling our deck cooler with some awesome eating fish , we got back to trolling , and trolling and trolling with no love. So we go to a area I scoped to try a day time sword drop. Well after 6 tries and some horrible luck ridding the line of the sled weight ruining almost all our drops. We had one drop where it worked and we got bit but have no clue what it was as we didn't feel it or catch it.

We get back to trolling and thought about staying out to swordfish but it got plum nasty out there and by 4 pm it was white capping and kicking with a small storm pushing over .At this point the thought of overnighting in this slop made us both decide heading in and sleeping at the dock would be better. The swell was huge but we surfed back in record time and made it to dinner for hook and cook fresh grouper dinner at the marina .

Cleaned the boat and fish in the am and packed up for a long ride home in Holliday traffic back to Atlanta capping off another great weekend in Orange beach.

Pics to follow in am.i


----------



## superchicken (Jan 9, 2010)

Nice report! Rumor has it that the daytime sword bite is very hard to see and feel, and most of the fish will be foul hooked....I have never daytimed a sword but I know people that have and they say the learning curve during daylight can be long and frustrating.....glad to see you at least gave it a try as not many people will put in the time. Good luck and great report!


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

It was nice talking to you out there. I look forward to seeing your pics! Did you ever find out if your grouper was close to a record? It sure didn't take you long to dial in the fisheries over here!


----------



## FishFighter92 (Jul 10, 2012)

I'm glad to see we weren't the only ones that got caught in that slop. We were at Horn Mountain when it started kicking up. We didn't make the run in until it got to around 9:00. We were in a 31' Cape Horn and got beat to death running at night in those seas from Horn Mountain. We sure weren't expecting it!


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

Yea it got nasty quick : forecast was for that weather to role in Sunday : guess it came faster than expected. The crazy thing is , once we got 15 miles from OB it laid down and was nice making us wonder if it would have laid down offshore, but I think you answered that..





FishFighter92 said:


> I'm glad to see we weren't the only ones that got caught in that slop. We were at Horn Mountain when it started kicking up. We didn't make the run in until it got to around 9:00. We were in a 31' Cape Horn and got beat to death running at night in those seas from Horn Mountain. We sure weren't expecting it!


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

Yea Buddy good to see you out there , that blue Viking is something to behold on the water .....

So how small does my boat look from that distance ? I've often wondered .......


As for my grouper , looks like they get bigger :thumbup: than I caught but that being the case there is more to look forward to. I had never seen a kitty Mitchell aka speckled hind of this size of PC so I figured it had to be some sort of record. 


See you out there soon Robert .




MSViking said:


> It was nice talking to you out there. I look forward to seeing your pics! Did you ever find out if your grouper was close to a record? It sure didn't take you long to dial in the fisheries over here!


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

more pics


----------



## chad403 (Apr 20, 2008)

What species of groupers are in the pictures


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

NICE haul of fish:thumbup: Hope the wife felt better after you return back with a cooler of fish :thumbsup:


----------



## fishsticker (Jan 11, 2009)

great grade of grouper! those kitty mitchell are some beautiful fish.


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

Lexcore said:


> NICE haul of fish:thumbup: Hope the wife felt better after you return back with a cooler of fish :thumbsup:


 
Thx


The Wife drove home in Reggies new BMW , and enjoyed the whole ride home while we went fishing : if you ask me she wasnt too excited about fishing if it was rough : she's a fair weather fisherwoman


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

chad403 said:


> What species of groupers are in the pictures


 
Yellow Edge grouper
Snowy grouper
Speckled hind aka strawberry grouper aka Kitty Mitchell


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

PELAGIC PIRATE said:


> Thx
> 
> 
> The Wife drove home in Reggies new BMW , and enjoyed the whole ride home while we went fishing : if you ask me she wasnt too excited about fishing if it was rough : she's a fair weather fisherwoman


Now that a smart Lady :yes: Drive a BMW and let the men go fishing and take the senic route home, all in all everyone had a blessed time now that what fishing is all about everyone having a good time, Glad to hear she is better, my wife is the same fair weather fisherwoman, she can take 1 to 2 feet anything bigger she is off to the house also. :yes:
Thank you for sharing your report.:thumbsup:


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Wow! Very nice cooler of fish! You got a couple boone and crockett KM and YE


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

PELAGIC PIRATE said:


> Yellow Edge grouper
> Snowy grouper
> Speckled hind aka strawberry grouper aka Kitty Mitchell


Pelagic Pirate are you located in GA.? I was in Atlanta this weekend at Dobbin base, missing florida wanting to go fishing, so I went to Atlanta Aquarium and saw TWO HUGH Groupersin the tanks, all I could think about was plugging one of them up on a pole after hours of work and grouper fillets for months. :thumbup::thumbsup:


----------



## FishFighter92 (Jul 10, 2012)

The first 20 miles in from Horn it was 6-8ft then the next 40 miles it was 4-6 then the last 20 miles 2-4s. It sure wasn't the most fun ride but everyone except me and the owner rode it out in the bean bags and were sleeping by the time we made it back to OB!


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

nice grade of groupers!


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Mike, your boat looked great! I was confused at first as there was a yellow Ocean Yacht just off my starboard side that I thought you were on, I knew it was not your boat, I assumed you were on it. I then realized you were to my port. I viewed you through my 14x Fujinons. Your boat reminds me of a Gamefisherman, it comes across quite well and the profile is that of an express sport fish. Looks great!


----------



## Captain Gator (Feb 25, 2009)

I think you covered all bases.... great jobs guys... what length is your boat?


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

Captain Gator said:


> I think you covered all bases.... great jobs guys... what length is your boat?


Thx

She is:


32 feet and change just shy of 11 ft beam:thumbsup:

Built in Costa Rica in 1986 by DCN .


----------

